# P001D. Is there a current list of VW DTCs?



## IbsFt (Dec 15, 2018)

*P2440. Is there a current list of VW DTCs?*

Update, dealer and inexpensive scanner says P2440. P2440 not in the erWin list either.

At 9,400 miles check engine light came on. Two different scanners read P001D. The description on the scanner is "camshaft actuator control circuit open bank 2". The VW DTC list downloaded from erWin doesn't have that code. Closest is P0010 which is "A" Camshaft Position Actuator Circuit / Open, Bank 1. The erWin list is dated 12/2008. The wife was driving and said nothing seemed different. Online searching says P001D is crankshaft and camshaft mismatch. Anybody know for sure what P001D is in a VW? I searched in this forum and the technical section and couldn't find a DTC list, did I miss it?

I guess we'll be finding out how the dealer handles the peoples warranty....


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Just reset it and move on. If the vehicle is not effected, why the concern?


----------



## Diego012 (Aug 14, 2019)

I'm new to the VW world but I've been using this website for years and it seems to be accurate. It says P001D on a VW is "Intake (A) CAM Profile Bank 2, Circuit Open" https://www.innova.com/en-US/Dtc?r=0.771719938098465

Also found this. It's a site I haven't used in a while but was shocked to find the P001D listed. It seems to be pointing to a possible engine oil issue: https://www.obd-codes.com/p001d


----------



## IbsFt (Dec 15, 2018)

Thanks for the links.

The service writer said it was a P2440 code. My inexpensive scanner had said P2440. The high end scanners said P001D. If I understand it correctly there are the basic OBD2 codes that every manufacturer has to make available and then there are more specific codes that are available if you have the correct scanner. There is also an European version EOBD and ISO standards, so who knows? Part of why I hate the newer vehicles and why VW's long bumper to bumper warranty was a HUGE selling point.

This site seemed to have good info too: https://www.autocodes.com/p2440_volkswagen.html



> P2440 Volkswagen Description To accelerate the activation of catalyst when warming up the engine, the air injection system pumps the secondary air to the exhaust manifold by pressure. The secondary air is supplied by the air pump and it is pumped to the exhaust manifold through the air switching valve. Open and close movement of the air switching valve is regulated by the Vacuum Switching Valve (VSV).The air pump and the air switching valve are observed by the Engine Control Module (ECM) and are used to detect malfunction in this system. The ECM monitors the secondary air injection system and detects malfunction using a pressure sensor located on the air switching valve. The ECM observes the pressure in the secondary air passage using the pressure sensor located on the air switching valve in the secondary air injection system. The sensor detects an exhaust pressure in the secondary air passage.
> 
> Read more: https://www.autocodes.com/p2440_volkswagen.html


The dealer was pretty good. Didn't try to push or up sell any other services. They did a software update which supposedly addressed the issue. That was the only explanation I was given about the problem and the fix. I'd still like to know what the specific issue was and how it was "fixed". Was the problem what is described in the quote above and did the software update just add more delay time before the particular condition would set the code? From comments in the above linked site, it sounds like if the code comes back they will replace the switching valve.

It is a shame that manufacturers are usually not forthcoming with what is really going on.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

IbsFt said:


> ....It is a shame that manufacturers are usually not forthcoming with what is really going on.


And what would the customer do with this information even if they understood it?


----------



## LennyNero (Aug 25, 2018)

It seems that this code has been popping up for a lot of users when starting the engine remotely but not when starting normally. It looks like there's some software error that was misreading the secondary air injection pump switching valve current draw or position. The calibration update seems to solve the error.


----------



## IbsFt (Dec 15, 2018)

Interesting that it the code comes up more with remote start. We have an S model which does not have remote start.


----------



## theACN (Oct 20, 2017)

There's a TSB for that

https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2019/MC-10163359-0001.pdf


----------



## IbsFt (Dec 15, 2018)

theACN said:


> There's a TSB for that
> 
> https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2019/MC-10163359-0001.pdf


Excellent! Thank you. No fact sheet was included with the dealer's service paperwork.


> UPDATE FACT SHEET – UPDATE Code 26M1 Dear Volkswagen Customer, Today we performed UPDATE code 26M1 on your vehicle. This UPDATE prevents erroneous faults in the engine control module, and was performed for you free of charge.Volkswagen periodically makes updates like this available in order to ensure our customer’s continued satisfaction with the quality of their Volkswagen vehicles. We at Volkswagen are committed to providing our customers with reliable, quality products that are a pleasure to drive and own. If you should ever have any questions or vehicle concerns, your authorized Volkswagen dealer will be pleased to assist you.Thank you for driving a Volkswagen


----------



## vwman53 (Mar 6, 2003)

I also had P2440, which had a software update performed, and returned a week later. The Secondary Air Injection pump was replaced, and I have been DTC free for a month or so.


----------

